# A few of Karlo



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We went to a seminar with trainer Greg Doud Saturday and I handed my camera off to a couple boys who were participating as golf cart chauffeurs, equipment retrievers and all around great kids! 

They took over a hundred pics and about 25 turned out....so I'm sharing a few of the better ones of Karlo doing protection.
My handsome guy... :wub: 





















































And a couple of a crazy young Malinois, which scared me to see get caught on the long bite.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Looks like you had fun. Love Greg. He did a great job with my dog.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Love the pic of him coming around the blind - is he ever getting DARK! Looks like a great training session, and your photographers did a great job!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos and a beautiful dog :wub:


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

He is beautiful Jane! The pictures are great, you have an awesome dog! That mal is crazy...you couldn't pay be a million dollars to take on that dog!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I love this moneyshot, BINGO!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thank you!

The mali is a great pup, fierce and has excellent muscle tone. I am liking that breed more and more! But yea, GSD for me!

I love that round the blind shot too...as handlers we seldom see what expression our dogs have when they arrive there. 

Karlo always gives eye contact to the helper, not sleeve focused, and has a great hold and bark(never trained but genetic) 
Odd~ because usually he'll go in sleeve side, and this new to him field, he went in stick side. 

It was almost 100 degrees and I can't believe Greg worked the dogs over and over with little breaks in between. He has stamina!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks great and that you two had a lot of fun!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Love that dog.....


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

Beautiful! Great expression and great action shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow Karlo looks great !


----------

